# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  مباشر درجات الحرارة لبعض مدن الامارات "تحديث تلقائي كل دقيقة"

## منوه الحلوه

ابوظبي
  
العين
 
دبي
 
الشارقة
 
راس الخيمة
 
الفجيرة
 

*مباشر درجات الحرارة لبعض مدن الامارات "تحديث تلقائي كل دقيقة" مع التوقيت المحلي لكل إماره ...*..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## الماركة

في هذا الوقت درجة حرارة العين 15 ْ
ما اعتقد الحينه انا مثلجة من البرد على ما اعتقد توصل 10

----------


## missuae3003

صدق بوظبي برد موت احينه

----------


## ريـــــــم

العين C 15

بررررررررررررررررررد *_*

تسلمين الغلا  :Smile:

----------


## أم مها11ري

حلوووووووووو
تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## Tuxido

يجنن تسلمين

----------


## حور الجنان

هيه والله برد انا ظهرت الحوش تجمدت

----------


## (خيماويه)

هي عندنا فراك برد وايد

----------


## نونوتي_2007

تسلمين خيتووو ع الموضووع الحلووو

بس لو كان يشمل الامارات بيون احسن ^_^

----------


## غُـوآنـيْ *~

الحراره 13 وانا هب بردانه ولابسه كم قصير  :Big Grin:

----------


## مكيااجي

موووقع حلو

----------


## ريـــــــم

> الحراره 13 وانا هب بردانه ولابسه كم قصير


إنتي من العين عيل .. :12 (42): 

بس ما شاء الله عليج كيف جيه ؟؟ مب بردانه !!  :12 (80):

----------


## dala dubai

دبي 17 بس برد والله

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

انا يالسة بدلاغ صوووف ميتة من البرد وخشمي متيبس

مشكوورة اختي

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

مشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## ام رشوودي

بررررررررررررررررد

----------


## rozee

عجيييييييييب  :Smile:

----------


## سكر بنات

شكراااااا

----------


## فاطمة الزعابي

مشكورة .. 3=

----------


## رافعة الراس

ماعتقد انها 23 احس اقل بموت من البرد :Frown: 

بس حلووو اباا اينا مطر يااارب في هاليوم المبارك

انك تنزل علينا الامطار صبيبا نافعا يااارب

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

درجه حرااره بوظبي الحينه 23 ..

يعني الجو معتدل ...

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررررررررفع 


والله برد

----------


## عمري زايد

العين وايد بارده 

بررررررررررررررررررررررد  :Smile:

----------


## ومــVIPــن

الحمد الله ... 
كشخه الجووو باااارد

----------


## ^_*NiCE GiRL

ف الفجيرة 
عندنا الحرااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة مرتفعه 
مادري كييف تقولون الجو بارد ؟!

----------


## yazoz

فكره حلوه مشكوره عليها لكن الوقت ليش ما يتغير .

----------


## rozee

فعلا برد

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

الحين في أبوظبي 20 
حلو البرنامج بس يثبت على جهاز الكمبيوتر

----------


## el7lwah

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## رد روز

العين 18 ممم ما احس اني برادانه لووول الصبح المغرب كان ابرد ع الحينه

----------


## المزيونه18

ثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااانكس ^___________________^

----------


## ريـــــــم

العين 18 .. وبعده بررررررررررد ،،

----------


## Bent.Boha

مشكوره

----------


## LDEHX

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## جوهرة القصر

تسلمين الغالية وصدق عندنا برد فالعين

----------


## bent umha

البرد اللي ف بــوظبي يذبــح صــــراااحه .. برد غير طبيعي 

يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## حنين البدر

امممممممممممممممممممممم احنا في دبي ... عندنا برد بس مو برد برد ... أو يمكن أنا ما أحس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ على قولت أخوي يقولي عليج جلد تمساح....

----------


## تركش

جو بوظبي جنه جو اوربا برررررررررررد موت

----------


## أم توته11

:Salam Allah: 
تسلمين يالغاليه

----------


## زلال2008

واااايد عيبني تسلمين الغلاااا :Smile:

----------


## ظبيانية وافتخر

هيه والله برد

مشكوره يالغلا

----------


## MRSA

خخخ ثاااااانكس والله عسب مانتعب ونحن ندور عليها كل يوم ^___^

----------


## دااار الزين

حلوووووووووووو الموقع

----------


## أم الأسرار

حلووو والله 
يا ريت يثبت الموضووع 
علشان ما يضيع وقتنا ونحنا أندوره

----------


## الجناحيه

تسلمين ع الموضوع حلو

----------


## جوهرة111

واهل عيمان وام قيوين؟؟؟؟

----------


## زعابية غاوية

يسلموا الغاليه...

----------


## أم هزاع

فديتكم والله وفديت برد بلادي اللي جنه ربيع بالنسبة لي 

عيل انا شقول درجة الحرارة في مدينة بورتسموث (بريطانيا) 1 درجة سيليزية 

وبرد موووووووووووت نظهر من البيت شرا الكورة انا وعيالي من اللبس خخخخخخخ

----------


## ورد جوري..

ويييييييييييييين درجه حراره ام قيوين ؟...

----------


## تيجانة

للرفع

----------


## آنسات

13
برد
برد
برد
الله يعينا

----------


## أحلى الفراشات

حلووووو مشكوره غناتي

----------


## ميروووه

مشكوره ختيه ومزين البرد ومحلااااته صدق انه ايجنن ...وخص العين وبردها واااو ...




ميروووه

----------


## القلبـ...

تسلمين حبيبتي .. (^_^) ..

----------


## ^_*NiCE GiRL

للرفع للرفع 

ارفعوا الموضوع وخله في البداية عسب ما اندور عليه وقت الحايه ......

----------


## ms.goldy

هيه والله برد

بس انا احب البرد

----------


## LOZAN

درجات الحرارة والتوقيت ثابت مايتغير عندي

يعني ماشي تحديث

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

مشكوووووووووووووورة

----------


## rozee

بـــــرد
انا اليوم راقده بدون مكيف اول مره فالتاريخ

----------


## ورد جوري..

up

up 

up 

up

----------


## دار_الزين



----------


## أم سوافي وشهد

تسلمين الغاليه.....

----------


## وردة غلااا

ما قصرتي صراحه ............... ومشكوووووووره

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

حلووووووووووووو ^_^

----------


## أم وردتين

هي صدق برد بس انا يعيبني هالجوو خخخخ

----------


## ميرا 2009

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشاءالله الشارقه (9)

----------


## دريمه

الله يعينا عالبروده .. مساكين اليهال مايرومون يلعبون في الحوش
تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## راعية_دبي

على حسب المناطق نجن منطقتنا فليل 10 وتحت ......تقدرون اتجيكون على الحراره في السياره بتلاحظون كل فريج غير عن الثاني

----------


## 8نوف8

العين 10 درجات


الصراحة ماعتقد انه دقيق !!

وايد وايد برد ماعتقد انه 10 وبس ..صقييييييييييييع!!

----------


## أم السفيرة

تسلمين اختي

----------


## Miss Donuts

ماشاءالله 9

بس صدق اليوم برررررد مووووووت  :12 (17):

----------


## روح الورد21

مشكوره

----------


## حرمه يديده

معقووله الشارجه 10 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عيل انا في عيمان امممممممم هو برد بس الشمس موجوده فديتها ههههههه .. اعتقد مبالغ فيه المقياااااس ..

----------


## ام_سيف

تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## زهور الخزامى

يسلمو على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## law

حلوووو موضوعج مشكورة الغلا
بوظبي أحين 22

----------


## غُـوآنـيْ *~

عيمان 20

 :Smile:

----------


## زهور الخزامى

مشكورة يا الغالية

----------


## رحلة امل

تسلمين يالغاليه

----------


## نواعم 5

حلووووووووووووو كيف سويتي هالبرنامج؟

----------


## جروح_دمية

20

بس برررررررررررد

----------


## perfect girl

up
up
up
up

----------


## ميرا 2009

والله انا ف----------------------------------ي بوظبي بس وووووووووووووووووووويد برد الحين

----------


## الملكي

تسلمين

----------


## حور العين1

العفو الغاليات

----------


## أم المر

عيمان وام القيوين ماشي انا توني يايه من خاري صوبنا الحراره في دبي 17

----------


## ميثة بنتي

براس الخيمة 19 بس مش برد يعني احس الجو عادي

----------


## منوه الحلوه

يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## حور العين1

_كيف جي ؟؟؟ 


كيف تجمعون موضوعي ويا موضوعها وانا اللي حاطه الموضوع بعد وطالبه تثبيته ؟؟؟؟

حرام هالشي الله ما يرضا ولا انا برضا بها الشي ؟؟

عل الاقل اشوف نكي بس انا جي دووم بها المنتدي مضلومه اسوي ما اسوي ما مبين شي ؟؟


زعلتوني والله ._

----------


## Amy909

*منوه الحلوه 


مشكوووووووووووره فديتج على هالموضوع 

ريلي يحب يشوف درجات الحرارة... زودتيني بهالموضوع الحلو*

----------


## عيناويه موووت

تسلمين يالغلااااااااااااا

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

تسلمين الغلا على الطرح الجميل..


"اللهم اغفر وارحم امة حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم"

----------


## الأمينه

حلو وجزاج الله خير

----------


## كلام القلوب

تسلمين يالغلا ع الطرح

----------


## ام شامه

ثآכּـگس فديٺج وכּـٺريآ يديدج

----------


## أم فهوووود

حلوووووووووو
تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## اماراتيه ذوق

حلو الموضوع

و اتمنى انه يضل مثبت ^_______^

----------


## الغزالة ؟؟؟

*يسلمو علي الموضوع الحلوه

ربي لا هانج

^_^*

----------


## فراوله-1987

حلوووووووووو
تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## جروح_دمية

بررررررررررررد

----------


## بدر0البدور

تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

هيه بريييد ما شاء الله
شكرا عالموضوع الغالية

----------


## نور زوجها

يزاج الله كل خييييييييييييييير

----------


## salamaaaaa

اليوم برررررررررررررررد

----------


## om roudha

مشكوره الغاليه

وفعلا برد و الدنيا مثلجه و خاصه باليل انخفاض ملحوظ في درجات الحراره

----------


## crazy_cat

نااايس 
مشكوره فديتج
اليوم واااايد برررررد

----------


## أثير راك

روعه...أتمنى التثبيت

----------


## أم الفيصل

متنى من البرد

----------


## مستشارة العين

*نتمني التثبيت*

----------


## أم وردتين

واااااااااااي برررررررد بس كشخه ..
والجو أحلى ,,,,,,,

----------


## Miss Cavalli

احنا قبل شوي كانت البروده عندنا في الشارجة 14 ............. بررررررررررررررررررد ..

----------


## Princesses

رأس الخيمة 11 واااااااااو برد

----------


## كريزي مون

راك 10 بردددددددددددددددددد

----------


## AnDo_OmY

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## VIP LADY

الله نحن يعني 10 ... انا الصراحة بردانة واااااااااايد

----------


## فطمطم

يعطيج العافيه ..

----------


## بنـــوته^^

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## دااار الزين

واو 
في العين الحين 12

----------


## رافعة الراس

بررررررررررررررررررد وااااااااااااااايد

----------


## موون2010

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

الصراحه اعتقد الجو معانا في الفجيره 9 لان صقيع اذا الصبح الساعه 10 كانت درجه الحراره 15 فما بالكم الحين بالليل

----------


## راعية اللكزس

راس الخيمة 22 ...انا مدفيه ريولي زين

----------


## منى المدفع

يوم الأحد انشاءالله بيصلون صلاة الاستسقاء

----------


## عاطفية لكن

مشكورة

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله المستعاان

----------


## سلامـه

مشكوره أنا من النوع ألي أحب أجيك ع درجه حراره 
^_^

----------


## إحساس الحب

صدق بوظبي برد موت احينه

----------


## algalb

روووووووووووووووعه فكره حلوه الصراااحه

----------


## ومــVIPــن

فر راااك درجة الحراره 
15 
وناااااااااااااا اااااااا مثلجهــــــــــــــــ من البرد ودفااااا بسندويجة بيض............. حد يبا يدفااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حوره نونا

> يجنن تسلمين

----------


## الغزلان

تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح

----------


## uae13122



----------


## اشوااك ناعمه

يسلموووووووووو يالغلااا

----------


## الخقاقة

في هذا الوقت درجة حرارة العين 14

تسلمين الغالية ْ

----------


## تسونامي

تسلمين

----------


## سديموو

حلو احس الجو الحين بل النهار حار بس بل الليل الجو حلوو بارد

----------


## Miss Nescafe

حلو
ADD to favorites
عشان اعرف الحراره كم كل يوم
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:

----------


## ظلايل

السلام عليكم

تسلمين الغاليه ماتقصرين^*

حياج الله
_

----------


## ظلايل



----------


## ظلايل

[IMG]http://www.******.com/vb/avatars/19474.gif?date****=1263539729[/IMG]

----------


## إحساس الحب

ماشاءالله العين 14 وووووايد برد

----------


## راعية الفزعات

ياربي برررررررررررررد الحراره 8 فراك اوووف تو مج

----------


## ام الريان

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## nina 1

للرفع

----------


## أيام وتعدي

بررررررررررررررررد

----------


## يحراويه

هيه والله حتى اليوم كنا ف قمة جبل حفيت الظهررر تخيلوو جم الحراره كانت 17 


الله يعيناا

هالسنه بردد والله

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

بوظبي 13 لالالا اعتقد اقل وييي بررررد

----------


## تسونامي

تسلمين خيتووو ع الموضووع الحلووو

----------


## سندريلا2008

تسلمين 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## dnyailwalah

العين صقيع

----------


## علـآآآيه

اڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا خَڵَقَ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ مِڵْءَ مَا خَڵَقَ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا فِي اڵسَّمَاۈَاتِ ۈَمَا فِي اڵأَرْضِ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا أَحْصَى ڪِتَابُهُ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ مِڵْءَ مَا أَحْصَى ڪِتَابُهُ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ عَدَدَ ڪُڵِّ شَيْءٍ، 
ۈَاڵْحَمْدُ ڵِڵَّهِ مِڵْءَ ڪُڵِّ شَيْءٍ

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

:Anotherone:

----------


## ^أن^

حلووووووووووو

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

عذرا يمنع رفع مواضيع قديمه

----------

